# Friday the 13th



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

In case you didn't know, tomorrow is Friday the 13th!!!!

Make the most of it because the next one is not until February 2009!

We always celebrate in our house. The kids picked food for our party menu: tacos, macaroni & cheese, popcorn and chocolate cupcakes (with "13's decorated on the top).

This time, we'll be watching the original 1980 version!! I can't wait!

What's everybody else doing to celebrate?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well at the stroke of midnite we kill a goat on the alter. But beyond that nothing special.

And for you animal rights people, don't get upset, it's really a TOTer in a goat costume.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you have an alter??? coool!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm an animal rights people........ and I don't have an alter either!!!!!!


Damn you Bone Dancer...... always showing off......... with your alter having self....... 

I'm going to have to sacrifice TOTer in a goat costume the old fashioned way, on the BBQ pit.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats my favorite day but...
after i get home from work I will most likely be trying to get the water out of my basement...maybe 13 shots are in order after that.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Friday the 13th = 13 shots after work!!! wooo-whoo! Now that sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone coming my way for the Harley Davidson, Friday the 13th Celebrations in Port Dover, Ontario? Its one of the biggest gatherings in North America! Seriously. The population increases from under 10,000 to over 100,000 - check out the website: http://www.pd13.com/


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Friday the 13th = 13 shots after work!!! wooo-whoo! Now that sounds like a plan to me.


Line them up!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Well at the stroke of midnite we kill a goat on the alter. But beyond that nothing special.
> 
> And for you animal rights people, don't get upset, it's really a TOTer in a goat costume.


*Pictures ??? of the alter*

It's a special movie night ... 1st Halloween movie and red colored popcorn.

Happy Friday 13th to all


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Woo Hoo im celebrating by going to MHC this weekend!!!! Leaving here in about 2 hours! yippie!!! lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Adam I said:


> *Pictures ??? of the alter*
> 
> It's a special movie night ... 1st Halloween movie and red colored popcorn.
> 
> Happy Friday 13th to all












It looks better at night with the torches and a fire in the bowl


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha cool altar!

I'm gonna watch a couple of the Friday of the 13th movies. I love the first one besides that jason isn't in it till the end but hey it wasn't meant to have him till the second one.
Can you believe they are remaking the original?
Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Prob be stupid, as most remakes are. People just aren't original anymore.

Happy Fri 13!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Friday the 13th to all.
Mrs. W hope you have a fun time with the Family tonight celebrating, sounds like fun.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW! Didn't realize it was Friday the 13th. I left the board after Halloween, totally burned out with other house projects to do. Picked today to get back online to get inspired this summer and it's Friday the 13th. It must be an omen or something!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Way too cool Bone Dancer..
I definitely need one of those.
what does it say on that rock in front?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OK folks before this goes any farther, I really dont have a stone alter in my back yard. I got the pic from google. And in case you were wondering I don't kill TOT'ers in goat costumes at the stroke of midnite either. I know this is a big let down for some of you, sorry. But I do have enough styrofoam block to make an alter, which is kinda a neat idea now that I think about it. Mmmm maybe with a corpse skelly laying on it too. Need to think on that one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Whether it is yours or not ..( too bad it's not ) I still want one!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool altar!!!!

I didn't realize it was Friday the 13th because when I got to work my calendar was still on Thursday. I didn't change it until 10 o'clock Friday morning. However, the boss left early that day, it was payday, and I'm finally catching up with my workload. Not a bad Friday the 13th if I say so!!!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

HellRazor this year Port Dover had the biggest gathering ever it made the guiness book of records over 35,000 bikes and like 150,000 people.


----------

